# Partitionierung der Festplatte



## NBOne (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

meine Festplatte ist folgendermaßen aufgeteilt:

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/5063/festplatt.png

Auf der "New Volume" Partition sind keine Daten vorhanden, ich möchte den freien Speicherplatz auf diesem Laufwerk gerne auf "Eigene" verschieben. Aber wenn ich die Partition lösche wird der freie Speicherplatz Rechts von der Windows 7 Partition angezeigt, und ich kann ihn nicht zur "Eigene" Partition hinzufügen.

WIe kann ich diese Anforderung bewerkstelligen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Lösche F:, nehme ein Partitionsprogramm wie Partimage oder ähnliches und vergrösser damit D:.

Wenn Du aber unbedingt mit den Windowseigenen Partitionsprogramm arbeiten willst, bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als F: UND D: zu löschen und daraus eine neue Partition zu erstellen.
Dabei gehen natürlich alle Daten auf D: verloren.

Grundsätzlich aber gilt: bei Veränderungen an den Partitionen kann immer etwas daneben gehen, also unbedingt vorher immer eine Datensicherung der gesamten Festplatte vornehmen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## NBOne (23. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Lösche F:, nehme ein Partitionsprogramm wie Partimage oder ähnliches und vergrösser damit D:.
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert leider nicht, der Unallocated Space steht der Partition bei der Move/Resize Funktion nur zur Verfügung, wenn er direkt neben der Partition ist. Und bei meiner Aufteilung ist die WIndows 7 Partition zwischen "Eigene" und "New Volume".

Habe es mit Paragon Partition Manager 10 und EASEUS Partition Master 5.0.1 Home Edition probiert.


----------

